# Your Favorite Color? :)



## Piaffe

Anything brindle, Dapple greys, chestnuts if they have lots of chrome, Grullos that are more silvery  Silver blacks...actually anything will silver ;p


----------



## doubleopi

Bay, definitely. And bay based (i.e. Buckskin, bay tobiano...so bay with a modifier.) Though not so much a fan of bay roan.
Most of my favorite horses/ponies have been bay based! First guy was a rescue pony, welsh type, solid bay with no white. He was adorable but was quite scared of people for a while. I got to help him get over that. Then a Bay Arabian mare, the mother of my Buckskin girl. Also scared of people and all sorts of stuff. I got to work with her on lots of that, almost got up the gumption to try to ride her but never actually threw my leg over the saddle, then I broke my thumb and couldn't do anything with them, then the farm shut down and she got sold.  

My Buckskin girl, though I haven't actually gotten to handle her much personally she looks and seems to act very much like her mother. (Very old picture, she was about a year and a half old and she'd just stepped off the trailer from her trip to her new home from a previous owner {not the breeder})

Then this chubby little bay tobiano pony named....Chubbs. He was super pushy and not too respectful at first but very cute. He was about 10hh and I had to pick my feet up the few times I rode him.


Although my favorite pony to ride at the "pony place" as I called it was this girl. A very solid 12hh pony, a very fun ride. I always rode her with just a halter and lead rope. She could be difficult but I think it was cause she was kind of insecure. She was what I considered to be the #2, or the enforcer. Actually the huge head of the mare that's photo bombing her shot was the lead mare.


----------



## palominolover

I pretty much do not have a colour that I dislike. I'll take any horse. But my all time favourite colours are black bay and palomino =)


----------



## haviris

I like the right shade of almost any color! But I absolutely love my mare's shade of grulla, 








and I'm currently hoping for a buckskin dun. I pretty much love all things dun, but also love golden palominos, blacks, bright bays, sorrels w/ flaxen manes, etc.


----------



## DrumRunner

I have two sorrels and a black..My black mare looks more bay than black right now though..My favorite colors are a chocolate palomino, black, dark grey with black points, and a dark bay..Even thought I do love my sorrels..

This is my little crew..












palominolover said:


> I pretty much do not have a colour that I dislike. I'll take any horse. But my all time favourite colours are black bay and palomino =)


Laugh! I have your horses then! 

You see the black/bay above and then my sister's palomino..


----------



## tbstorm

anything roan. my favorite is a red roan appaloosa though! or brindle, anything with chrome, black, anything dappled, ok pretty much any color


----------



## sierrams1123

may favs in no particular order

dark bay
black
grey w/black points
dark golden palomino with bleach white main and tail
roans (blue, bay, and reds[sometimes])
buckskin

I also love most horses with a bald face or a really thick blaze, the more chrome on some colors the better!

I am not a huge fan of reds but I own one.


----------



## Country Woman

liver chestnut, dapple gray and black and Paint black and white


----------



## SorrelHorse

I love a paint of any color.

vv This one right here would be my dream horse if I got a choice.


----------



## ZethaChance

Well, I'm going to go with true black and a very red sorrel. (*laughing* would anyone like to guess what colors Zetha and Chance are?)


----------



## farley

mine is the bay I love bays, Douleopi I noticed your first picture the bay had dapples, my bay gelding gets dapples in the summer is this normal? sorry I know these pictures dont have any dapples in them...I ended up loosing those pictured when my last comp died. =( but the last one may give you an idea, they are more noticeable on his sides and his hindquarters.


----------



## trailhorserider

Black, dapple grey, and flashy pinto patterns, especially frame overo or tovero. 

My dream horse would be either solid black (like a Friesian) or a LOUD frame overo with blue eyes. 

There used to be a member on here with a black horse with minimal markings and blue eyes. That would float my boat too. :lol: Blue eyes on a black horse stand out like jewels.


----------



## SorrelHorse

trailhorserider said:


> Black, dapple grey, and flashy pinto patterns, especially frame overo or tovero.
> 
> My dream horse would be either solid black (like a Friesian) or a LOUD frame overo with blue eyes.
> 
> There used to be a member on here with a black horse with minimal markings and blue eyes. That would float my boat too. :lol: Blue eyes on a black horse stand out like jewels.


Do you mean CloudMystique's horse? :lol: She was a beauty.


----------



## trailhorserider

SorrelHorse said:


> Do you mean CloudMystique's horse? :lol: She was a beauty.


Yes, that was her! Stunning Missouri Fox Trotter. One of the most unique horses I've ever seen.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Mine are as follows Palomino, Cremello, Chestnut/Sorrel, Black, dark bay and gray.


----------



## csimkunas6

I love dapple greys, and just simple bays, although bays with some chrome are always my favorite as well.

Chestnuts are my least favorite, and Ive never been a huge fan of Paint markings.....so what did I get? A chestnut overo


----------



## WSArabians

I'm a sucker for bay or chestnut sabino Arabians. Still ended up a grey stallion and a solid bay stallion...lol


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Grey,Dark bay, Black, and Dapple grey!


----------



## doubleopi

farley said:


> mine is the bay I love bays, Douleopi I noticed your first picture the bay had dapples, my bay gelding gets dapples in the summer is this normal? sorry I know these pictures dont have any dapples in them...I ended up loosing those pictured when my last comp died. =( but the last one may give you an idea, they are more noticeable on his sides and his hindquarters.


 
My understanding is that any horse can dapple with the right nutrition, grooming and care. It can be genetic too but I haven't studied that too much. Of course you're going to see dappled more in a summer coat than a winter coat just because the hair is longer with an undercoat in the winter. I could be wrong and I'm sure someone will correct me if they are more knowledgable.


----------



## farley

Thanks, I always get compliments on his coloration but I have never seen a horse his color with dapples. and sometimes if the sun hits him just right you can see them even in the winter. I will have to look it up and see just why solids get have dapples. Cause I honestly have only seen dapples on dapple grays and palominos.


----------



## smrobs

My favorite color in the world is a blue roan. It's even better if they are all scarred up (not actual scars but places where the hair has grown back in black) like this horse.









My Dad had a horse years and years ago that looked like an old saddle bronc. He was a scarred up blue roan with a thick, long mane and tail, lots of feathering, and big feet. He also stood about 16.2 and weighed about 1600 pounds. He was gorgeous and a very nice saddle horse, but everyone was scared of him for some reason. I think it was because he just looked a bit dangerous :lol:.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My favorite colors are:

Bay (especially a nice bright bay, like my old gelding was)








and
Buckskin (has to be a golden buckskin, though)








(Not my horse...stock image off the internet)

As someone famous once said, though (can't remember who it was): "There's no such thing as a bad color on a good horse." (or something like that)


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

I like really dark bays..


----------



## HeatherinCali

Cornball Alert!

I can't help but love all the horse colors shown above. However, the personality of a horse can make the most average color be better than a rainbow!


----------



## Courtney

My favorite color is dark! Bay, brown, black... I shudder to think of a gray in the muck that is the outside world right now. I like horses with minimal white markings too, but I do enjoy chrome on other people's horses... just not my own!


----------



## banman

mine used to be buckskin... till i got one now its not that amazing..
(looks REALLY long in this pic!)








no i think nothing beats a nice sorrel, like you just cant go wrong with a nice looing sorrel horse, and i LOVE red roans.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

banman said:


> mine used to be buckskin... till i got one now its not that amazing..
> (looks REALLY long in this pic!)
> View attachment 88402


If you don't want him, I'll take him! *drool*


----------



## Clayton Taffy

*purple!*

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k263/michelletorre/characters/horse.png


----------



## smrobs

LOL, for a while, I rode a little rose gray filly that, in the right lighting at the right time of year, had a _very_ purplish tinge to her coat :rofl:.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

^^Now that's a horse of a different color!

Sorry! Couldn't resist!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Buckskin and Bays have always been my favorite. I really like buckskin with very definite black socks going to the knee/hocks or over that is BLACK, makes for a striking horse!!!


----------



## Kaori

Buckskin Overo, Cremello, Palomino, Grulla and Silver Dapple.
I can't choose between any of those so they're my shortlist 

My dream horse would a be a 15hh Silver Dapple Comtois stallion like this guy









Or a 14.2hh Buckskin Overo Paint with blue eyes like this guy


----------



## Ink

I love nice dark mahogany or blood bay. But I'm a sucker for roans of any base color!


----------



## ToLoveHorsesForever

I LOVE black horses! I'm a super big fan of the glossy, flawless black color with no other marking. However, I have recently become quite a big fan of bays. I don't know what it is about that color, but its so simple and beautiful!


----------



## aqharyder

I love greys, dappled, steel, any grey really. My very first horse was grey so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Kaori said:


> Buckskin Overo, Cremello, Palomino, Grulla and Silver Dapple.
> I can't choose between any of those so they're my shortlist
> 
> My dream horse would a be a 15hh Silver Dapple Comtois stallion like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a 14.2hh Buckskin Overo Paint with blue eyes like this guy


 
The paint horse is actually a grullo/a, I believe... Gorgeous horse though, who is he/she?


----------



## Chiilaa

Yup, last one is a grullo


----------



## WorldByStorm

That's a hard question, but I'm a sucker for a nice, blue roan. (especially with white socks and a white face marking.) 
:lol:









Their colour reminds me of a storm cloud.


----------

